# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 40)



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2017)

*Do you name your projects and creations? And why or why not....*




**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course you and you...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope. Never gave it much thought actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 1, 2017)

That's just weird

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

Joe, Ben, Dan, Bonnie and Abby- then there are the grandkids- What the hell does this have ta do with woodworking.... Yikes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2017)

I do not, mostly because they are cutting boards, stoppers etc and not abstract art. They have a name already. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I do not, mostly because they are cutting boards, stoppers etc and not abstract art. They have a name already. Tony



I thought all your projects were named Texas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Nope!!! Never had any desire to talk to them either; beyond the occasional cussing when they don't behave like they're 'sposed too! Not giving anyone any more excuses to ship me off to one of them nifty motels with the rooms with padded walls and the fancy coats with the sleeves that tie in the back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 1, 2017)

M0st of my wood projects are called a name during construction, but it is only on the spur of the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 1, 2017)

The only creations I gave names to were my kids. The rest people can figure out on their own

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2017)

I spend more time coming up with a name than the actual design

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2017)

I think this is the only one I've ever named. Named it liberty torch. Why I don't know just thought it was cool I guess.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2017)

That is very cool Steve! Can you post some more pics of it? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> That is very cool Steve! Can you post some more pics of it? Tony


 Tony this is a old piece I made years ago. I don't have any other pics and had to steal this from my facebook page to post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 1, 2017)

Only if it has something really distinct like a design in the wood or inlay. Most of the ones that do get named happen at my IRB (independent review board-- aka Breakfast Bunch).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 1, 2017)

No names for me. I don’t understand the desire to name stuff, but I don’t have anything against folks who do. I’ve always assumed I lack whatever creativity gene is required for that kind of art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 1, 2017)

I name all my creations. As I am doing the final sanding I start thinking about what it will look like. What name it will inspire. When applying the finish coat I envision the kind of life it will have, where it will end up, what path will it take to get there. Finally, when the final coat is dry, and the sun shines on it showing me the true character of the work I give it a name...

So far I have named them all the same though, "Done"

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 3, 2017)

Nope, nothing that artistic from my hands. Pretty much utilitarian stuff.

On second thought though, I have named a design. My 'Fading Bowl' design. Not individual pieces though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm actually surprised that so few of you guys name your stuff. I thought there would have more of ya that do. Specially the bowl and vessel turners.
Pen guys not so much. Then it would be like George Forman, and his kids all named George, and Colin would name all 10,000 pens "Stampy McStampface".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't name my projects - don't see a need to. I do, however, have one project idea that's been kicking around in my head for almost 2 years now that I have a potential name for. Though I won't give away the project - or its name - until I've been able to create this item.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I don't name my projects - don't see a need to. I do, however, have one project idea that's been kicking around in my head for almost 2 years now that I have a potential name for. Though I won't give away the project - or its name - until I've been able to create this item.


Well that's not ambiguous at all... Oh wait, a 2 year long thought process that is not yet done... Is the name going to be eternally soaking?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2017)

I have named a few things, mostly stuff I was putting in some sort of contest or gallery, cause they always ask for a name...... If one is making something abstract, it may help the viewer understand what they are looking at, for example, "Turd on a Stick"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 3, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I have named a few things, mostly stuff I was putting in some sort of contest or gallery, cause they always ask for a name...... If one is making something abstract, it may help the viewer understand what they are looking at, for example, "Turd on a Stick"


I bet you took first place with that one...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 3, 2017)

One of my dad's violin making buddies names all of his. I named my first couple drums and then just started writing in the wood species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 3, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I bet you took first place with that one...
> 
> View attachment 135112


Ha ha, it actually exists!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 3, 2017)

I name probly 20% of my woodturnings. Usually when the piece is interesting.
This lamp, for example, is named - Yin & Wang!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 3, 2017)

Yep. Name them marc and don

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm famous!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Oct 8, 2017)

I only name the one's that knock the bark off of me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

